# Icones de Dossiers : SERIES TV (27 icones)



## oohTONY (21 Mai 2007)

Voici 27 ic&#244;nes de dossiers de vos s&#233;rie TV pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es !
J'ai essay&#233; d'en faire un maximum.
(Si vous en voulez des particuli&#232;re dans le m&#234;me design il suffit de demander)

Aper&#231;u :






Fournies en .png / .icns / icones Mac OS

*TELECHARGER LE PACK D'ICONES ICI (2,9 Mo )*



>> UN COMMENTAIRE CA FAIT TOUJOURS PLAISIR . . .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Oz, ma série préférée donc je te remercie.


----------



## Klakinoumi (24 Mai 2007)

Vraiment sympa comme thème, chapi-chapo


----------



## GuyomT (24 Mai 2007)

Heroes, Prison Break et même les Simpsons 
Tu fais de moi un macuser comblé 

A quand une déclinaison de chaque série en un set d'icônes ? Bonne initiative en tout cas, je télécharge de suite


----------



## oohTONY (24 Mai 2007)

J'ajoute une nouvelle de DEXTER et aussi pour VERONICA MARS
Merci pour vos commentaire > c'est ça qui m'incite à partager parce que quand je vois qu'il y a une personne sur 30 qui laisse un message  

>> http://dscp100.free.fr/Vero.et.Dex.zip


----------



## arcank (25 Mai 2007)

Très très fort !!! Merci beaucoup !
Par contre, Dexter et Veronica Mars, le lien ne semble pas marcher  

Super Super !!


(et puis si tu cherches d'autres titres de séries  je veux bien t'aider ! Mais les meilleures sont là ! (bon ya The Wire, mais faut connaitre !))

Encore merci !


----------



## oohTONY (25 Mai 2007)

Arf :
Lien r&#233;par&#233; :
http://dscp100.free.fr/Vero.et.Dex_oT.zip

Et je fais que ls s&#233;ries les plus connues sinon il me faudrait faire &#231;a &#224; temps plein si je veux toutes les faire :rateau:


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Mai 2007)

Bonne initiative, merci beaucoup mais fais attention à toi si les intégristes du droit d'auteur passent par là....


----------



## oohTONY (25 Mai 2007)

Nouvelles icônes :

- DARIA
- GALACTITA
- STUDIO 60
- SCRUBS
- SIX FEET UNDER
- I MET YOUR MOTHER

*>> CLIQUEZ ICI POUR TELECHARGER LES NOUVELLES ICONES .zip <<*

(n'hésitez pas à demander)

> elles sont réalisées avec 'QuickScale' & 'img2icns'
>> j'espère que vous posterez vos créations...


----------



## tribo (26 Mai 2007)

vraiment sympa, surtout pour How I me your mother 

merci encore


----------



## arcank (26 Mai 2007)

Ay&#233;, je m'y suis mis !!

(gr&#226;ce &#224; Picturesque, tr&#232;s joli)

J'ai fait: 
30 Rock
Day Break
ER (urgences)
Friday Night Lights :love:
Friends
Hogan's Heroes (Papa Schultz)
Over There
Quantum Leap
Street Hawk
The Wire

Par contre, elles ne sont pas toutes vraiment carr&#233;es, donc je reprendrais peut-&#234;tre &#231;a plus tard.

C'est ICI pour un pack compl&#233;mentaire d'icones


oohTONY, si tu veux faire un pack avec toutes les icones, il y a pas de probl&#232;me.


----------



## oohTONY (26 Mai 2007)

Pour faire des icônes :
> Choisir une image
> La recadrer comme on veut pour faire un carré un peu prêt
> redimenssionner à 128x128 pixels même si ça modifie un peu le ratio
> enregistrer l'image en .png et l'ouvrir avec 'QuickScale'
> Appliquer les bord arrondis et enregistrer en PNG
> Ouvrir 'img2icns', choisir le type d'icône puis glisser>déposer ses .png dans l'icône du Dock de 'img2icns'
> Si ça a marché : vous avez l'icone à côté de vore .png


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Mai 2007)

Je rajoute ma pierre &#224; l'&#233;difice... En voil&#224; 3 que j'avais fait pour mon usgae personnel !
Rien de nouveau par rapport &#224; celle de oohTONY, mais un peu diff&#233;rente donc les voil&#224; pour qui veut. En passant, excellent boulot oohTONY  





Cliquer sur l'image pour t&#233;l&#233;charger.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Je crois pas que tu puisses utiliser l'icone de Jonas (la TV) à moins que tu ais sa permission.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Mai 2007)

Tu as raison, je n'ai pas pensé... J'ai édité le pack, désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

C'est pas grave, de plus les autres icones sont très jolies !


----------



## arcank (26 Mai 2007)

Nouveau pack pour ma part, en 128x128, avec un reflet:







Comme vous le voyez, il y a:

24
30 Rock
Code Quantum
Day Break
Dexter
Friday Night Lights (3 diff&#233;rentes)
Friends (2 diff&#233;rentes)
Heroes (3 diff&#233;rentes)
Hogan's Heroes
Lost
NCIS
Over There
Prison Break
Scrubs
Smallville
Street Hawk
Studio 60
The Shield
The Wire
Urgences
Veronica Mars

Et le lien pour les icones est ici


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Mai 2007)

Très jolie, mais le liens ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Ça marche très bien réessaye .


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Mai 2007)

En effet, étrange !!!


----------



## arcank (26 Mai 2007)

J'ai édité direct pourtant (genre 30 sec après avoir posté  ). T'es un rapide !


----------



## boodou (26 Mai 2007)

super idée ces icônes !
il me manquerait ROME, DEADWOOD et RESCUE ME


----------



## arcank (26 Mai 2007)

Dans quel style ? Carr&#233; aux bords arrondis ou avec reflets ?


----------



## oohTONY (26 Mai 2007)

Bords arrondis avec reflets   :love: 
Si tu pouvais refaire les miennes avec le Refles pour proposer les deux versions (avec/sans reflet) ça serait cool (en incluant les ajouts)

Content d'avoir lancé un bon truc :

Si vous voulez que je les fasses SANS reflets vous pouvez demander des nouvelles séries sinon je pense que celles de 'arcank' sont très jolies.

Une fois une base d'icônes très complète (on compte sur vos propositions) je ferais un Nouveau Pack.

> Arcank : pense à garder les .png pour les gens sous Windows  

Merci


----------



## boodou (26 Mai 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> > Arcank : pense à garder les .png pour les gens sous Windows




c'est qui ces gens ?


----------



## arcank (26 Mai 2007)

boodou a dit:


> c'est qui ces gens ?




Ok. Je fais comme toi, je mets le .png, le .icns et un dossier avec l'ic&#244;ne.

Peut-&#234;tre que je s&#233;parerais les s&#233;ries aussi, pour ceux qui ont les premi&#232;res, et veulent pas tout ret&#233;l&#233;charger.

J'ai fait Rome, Deadwood et Rescue Me.
&#199;a va arriver !

Et je fais aussi celles de oohTONY avec reflet, mais ptet pas les m&#234;mes images, exactement (pour la taille, il me faut un ratio 4/3, donc pour celles que je peux retailler, c'est nickel)


----------



## arcank (27 Mai 2007)

Voil&#224; voil&#224; ! (oh pur&#233;e d&#233;j&#224; minuit et demi  )

C'est par ici que &#231;a se passe !



Edit: (il aurait &#233;t&#233; plus classe de mettre les liens derri&#232;res les images, mais &#231;a je sais pas faire (j'utilise RapidWeaver))

Edit2: j'ai mis les icones de oohTONY et de Pierre-Nico dans un dossier, que j'ai mis sur le site. J'aurais ptet d&#251; demander avant. Si vous ne voulez pas, ou si vous voulez que votre nom soit plus visible (il y est dans les sous dossiers), vous m'envoyez un MP, c'est sans probl&#232;me.
Sinon, pour RapidWeaver, je viens de d&#233;couvrir la page de texte stylis&#233; et le blog.(oui, je d&#233;couvre) Alors je fais un peu mumuse.


----------



## oohTONY (27 Mai 2007)

Super !!! Beau Boulot !! 

>> Si on pouvait me permettre d'&#233;diter le premier post....


----------



## angelo95 (27 Mai 2007)

Merci à vous ! C top !


----------



## boodou (27 Mai 2007)

Merci Arcank et OohTONY !
Personnellement je regarde :
24 H Chrono
Deadwood
Desperate Housewives
Dexter
Heroes
Lost
Prison Break
Rescue Me
Rome
Over There
The Shield
Donc là c'est bon pour moi, j'ai toutes les vignettes ! 
:rose: sauf que je viens de découvrir Weeds 
Donc au boulot les gars !
Allez sur TV.com, quand on voit le nombre de séries US produites ça fait peur, vous vous êtes lancés dans un truc sans fin !!!


----------



## arcank (29 Mai 2007)

Mis-&#224;-jour pour Weeds 

Et aussi une ic&#244;ne globale pour les s&#233;ries (TVShows, que j'ai fait &#224; partir de l'icone de TV de l'Appe TV )

Et aussi ! Un blog, avec commentaires et flux RSS


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Bravo .


----------



## vincebart (29 Mai 2007)

Trop fort les gars !!! Merci !!!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Mai 2007)

Franchement les gars : C H A P E A U 

Vous avez bien mérité une dose


----------



## vincebart (29 Mai 2007)

j'ai encore H, Kaamelott, mari&#233;s deux enfants et New york 911 qui sont "toutes nues"...et toutes tristes...:rose:
une belle ame pourrait-elle les habiller ?


----------



## oohTONY (29 Mai 2007)

Ça dépend si vous préférez avec ou sans reflets


----------



## arcank (29 Mai 2007)

J'ai fait Firefly, H, et j'ai les photos pour faire SG1, Atlantis, Painkiller Jane, The Dresden Files

Vais essayer de faire un petit truc Automator pour faire &#231;a vite


----------



## arcank (30 Mai 2007)

Effectivement, c'est vraiment &#233;patant Automator :love:

Et RapidWeaver 3.6 est trop bien !

Voil&#224; la derni&#232;re version !!

(voir sur le blog pour connaitre les nouveaut&#233;s)

Et puis il y a maintenant une petit animation flash qui pr&#233;sente les ic&#244;nes. Trop jolie (c'est pas moi, c'est RW  )
(moi j'ai fait que me battre avec l'inspecteur et les cases &#224; coher )

Vous pouvez aussi vous abonnez au fil RSS pour savoir en temps r&#233;el les nouveaut&#233;s ! (enfin d'ici la rentr&#233;e, ce sera ptet pas que du neuf )


----------



## Zyrol (30 Mai 2007)

arcank a dit:


> J'ai fait Firefly, H, et j'ai les photos pour faire SG1, Atlantis, Painkiller Jane, The Dresden Files
> 
> Vais essayer de faire un petit truc Automator pour faire ça vite


----------



## vincebart (30 Mai 2007)

EXTRA


----------



## kloot25 (31 Mai 2007)

Ca serait possible d'avoir des icones supplémentaires, j'ai essayé d'en faire moi-même mais je suis pas aussi doué, il manque:

Dirt
Medium
My Name Is Earl
Supernatural
Ugly Betty
The Tudors
Voire...
Alf 
21 Jump Street

Merci d'avance et félicitations


----------



## birdyben (31 Mai 2007)

de proposer les miennes il y en a 125

dispos a cette adresse:
http://www.100tral.com/2007/05/18/100-tvshows-icons
pour mac et pc


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Elles sont belles, bravo !


----------



## arcank (1 Juin 2007)

birdyben a dit:


> de proposer les miennes il y en a 125
> 
> dispos a cette adresse:
> http://www.100tral.com/2007/05/18/100-tvshows-icons
> pour mac et pc


L&#224; on voit le boulot !!

Tu fais tes ic&#244;nes avec PhotoShop ?

En tout cas, bravo, et merci 

&#201;dith: j'ai rajout&#233; 
Dirt
Medium
My Name Is Earl
Supernatural
Ugly Betty
The Tudors
Voire...
Alf 
21 Jump Street

Toujours ici


----------



## birdyben (1 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Tu fais tes icônes avec PhotoShop ?



oui, avec photoshop, comme toi en fait je crois, en les moulinant apres dans img2icns


----------



## arcank (1 Juin 2007)

Oula non !
Jamais touch&#233; &#224; Photoshop. En fait, je prends une image sur Google Images, je la passe dans Picturesque, deux trois r&#233;glages (rien de bien m&#233;chant, de loin) et j'ai un png 

Je me mettrais bien &#224; faire de la retouche, ya quelques logiciels qui ont l'air sympa, comme Pixelmator dont on parle en news ces jours ci.
Ptite question: en g&#233;n&#233;ral, ceux qui parlent de PhotoShop parlent de PhotoShop Elements ou de celui de la CS2 ?
Parce que la CS2 pour le loisir, je pense pas pouvoir me le permettre


----------



## Darkfire (1 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Oula non !
> Jamais touch&#233; &#224; Photoshop. En fait, je prends une image sur Google Images, je la passe dans Picturesque, deux trois r&#233;glages (rien de bien m&#233;chant, de loin) et j'ai un png
> 
> Je me mettrais bien &#224; faire de la retouche, ya quelques logiciels qui ont l'air sympa, comme Pixelmator dont on parle en news ces jours ci.
> ...



Tu sais, tr&#232;s peu de gens peuvent se le permettre uniquement pour les loisirs...
Pourtant &#233;norm&#233;ment de gens l'ont. C'est triste pour les d&#233;veloppeurs qui font un boulot de fous mais, il me semble avoir entendu ce chiffre qque part, une copie sur deux de photoshop en France est pirat&#233;e...
Mais si tu veux faire de la retouche d'image en tant que loisir, il existe un bon nombre d'alternative, mais bien moins bien con&#231;ue que Photoshop...  Ma foi, on ne peut avoir la qualit&#233; et la gratuit&#233;.  
a+++


----------



## arcank (1 Juin 2007)

C'est pourquoi je m'int&#233;resse de plus en plus aux logiciels comme Pixelmator ou ChocoFlop, qui ne sont pas des monstres de fonctionnalit&#233;s comme doit &#234;tre PhotoShop CS je pense, &#224; des tarifs abordables: 50$ pour le premier apparemment, et 15&#8364; pour le second, et en plus pour le moment, les dev n'ont pas beaucoup de temps &#224; apporter au d&#233;v de ChocoFlop, ils proposent une license gratuite (pour le moment en tout cas)

Source AppleNews


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Oui et tu as The Gimp qui est gratuit (mal implenté sous OS X nécessitant X11).


----------



## arcank (1 Juin 2007)

Oui, aussi, mais j'ose pas m'y aventurer


----------



## melaure (3 Juin 2007)

birdyben a dit:


> de proposer les miennes il y en a 125
> 
> dispos a cette adresse:
> http://www.100tral.com/2007/05/18/100-tvshows-icons
> pour mac et pc



Même pas de Stargate et Star Trek ...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (8 Juin 2007)

> Pourtant &#233;norm&#233;ment de gens l'ont. C'est triste pour les d&#233;veloppeurs qui font un boulot de fous mais, il me semble avoir entendu ce chiffre qque part, une copie sur deux de photoshop en France est pirat&#233;e...



Je ne pense pas que le piratage de Photoshop  fasse du tord &#224; Adobe, car ce logiciel est destin&#233; aux pros. Et tout les pros qui l'utilisent l'ont achet&#233;. Au contraire c'est une source d'utilisateurs pour Adobe car &#224; partir du moment ou un petit particulier decide d'obtenir un logiciel de PAO pour son domaine professionnel (et &#231;a peut toucher beaucoup de m&#233;tiers) il se tournera vers Photoshop &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'il se sera amus&#233; de&#231;u sur une version pirate et donc ma&#238;trisera les bases.


----------



## Darkfire (8 Juin 2007)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le piratage de Photoshop  fasse du tord à Adobe, car ce logiciel est destiné aux pros. Et tout les pros qui l'utilisent l'ont acheté. Au contraire c'est une source d'utilisateurs pour Adobe car à partir du moment ou un petit particulier decide d'obtenir un logiciel de PAO pour son domaine professionnel (et ça peut toucher beaucoup de métiers) il se tournera vers Photoshop étant donné qu'il se sera amusé deçu sur une version pirate et donc maîtrisera les bases.



Oui on peut voir ça comme ça...
Mais on peut dire aussi qu'Adobe gagne bien moins que ce qu'il pourraient gagner si tout le monde était honnête (et riche ).


----------



## arcank (8 Juin 2007)

Et riche !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (8 Juin 2007)

Surtout et riche car dans ce cas précis on est loin de Office, avec les produits Adobe il est tout simplement impossible pour un petit perticulier de se l'offrir pour bidouiller quelques images. Donc à mon avis, Photoshop ets bien l'exemple ou il n'y à aucune pertes pour Adobe, bien au contraire.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (8 Juin 2007)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Surtout et riche car dans ce cas précis on est loin de Office, avec les produits Adobe il est tout simplement impossible pour un petit perticulier de se l'offrir pour bidouiller quelques images. Donc à mon avis, Photoshop ets bien l'exemple ou il n'y à aucune pertes pour Adobe, bien au contraire.



De plus les protections des logiciels Adobe sont vraiment... presque inexistante. Et l'achat aporte plus que le logiciel (support,...)


----------

